# Seatpost-mounted MTB water bottle cage



## Trance Girl (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an '06 woman's-specific Giant Trance 2, small frame. Problem is that the only size water bottle that fits in the cage on the down tube is the smallest (child's) size. Anything larger pushes up against the cables. I have a camelback but only like to use on longer rides.

Has anyone seen a seatpost-mounted aqua rack that works on a larger (30.9 mm diameter) seatpost? My very thoughtful hubby got me a Profile aqua rack from REI for Christmas but it turns out to only work for a 27-28-ish mm diamter seat post. I've heard about side-mounted cages but haven't seen any and am concerned out it sticking out too far and interfering with my pedaling.

My riding style is moderate xc so I'm not concerned about a water bottle popping out of a seat post mounted set up.

I appreciate any ideas you may have. Thanks much!

- Trance Girl


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

Can't you use a thick rubber shim to make the diameter of the holder fit your seat post width and use what your husband gave you?


----------



## Trance Girl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Thanks but...*

it's the opposite problem. The diameter of the holder is too small for the seatpost. The holder won't spread enough for it to fit over the seat post.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Remember...*

The problem with water bottle(s) mounted on the seat post is that if the bottles stick up past the level of the saddle, you won't be able to get back behind the seat or even get your weight back at all for descents. Same if they are lower, but side by side. 
If you have a single bottle mounted low enough that your butt will clear if you have to get behind the seat, it might work.


----------



## Trance Girl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Good point...*

I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

have the seatpost drilled and tapped so you can bolt the cage directly to the seatpost. I did this to the front of my seatpost.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

yikes, i wouldn't dare drill the seatpost of a mtn bike as it seems it would weaken it's strength tremendously.

i have a better, more secure solution which to boot is cheap too! i had a problem with my 29er monk in that it didn't have a place on the frame to mount a WB cage. so i went to my lbs and got two rings that mount on the seatpost. the other end of the ring has a threaded hole where you can mount your cage. not the prettiest, but it works and i can slide behind the saddle with no problemos.

ms K in AZ


----------



## Trance Girl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Sweet implementation!*

Thanks kaboose. I'll give it a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

Trance Girl said:


> My riding style is moderate xc so I'm not concerned about a water bottle popping out of a seat post mounted set up.
> 
> - Trance Girl


As a former triathlete and current mountain bike racer, I'd have to say that you probably will be launching bottles....especially after the cage stretches out a little bit. And it really doesn't take much to launch them either. I've done it numerous times while racing and riding on the road. And depending on the angle of the water bottle mounts and the size of the bottles, you will find that your butt is constantly hitting them (unless you are riding a tri bike in the aero position). Though, the picture above looks like a nice set up with the bottle mounted to the seat post...but then you have to carry all your tools and tubes another way. It is imperative in mountain biking that you get out your saddle, get behind your saddle and move the bike underneath you in various ways. This type of set up could inhibit that and probably scratch your legs and backside.

I actually have the same problem with carrying water on my montain bike. My Trek Fuel EX 9 has two spots for water bottle cages. One spot is below the down tube and is useless. It is not within reach, the bottle rattles around and mud kicks up from the tires, so I don't even put a cage there. The other spot to mount a water bottle cages is small and on the top side of my down tube. (because of the small sized full suspension frame). I've actually had to buy a side mounting bottle cage and a small water bottle just to make it fit in the small space.

So if the ride is going to be long, I use a hydrapack and a small water bottle on my frame. If I know I'm mountain biking where there is going to be short loops, I just have more bottles waiting in a cooler in the parking lot and switch them out on each lap. Another thing you can do is put a small water bottle on your bike and carry another bottle in the back of your jersey pocket. It is a little annoying at first, but you will get used of it (just drink the water from your jersey bottle first, then it won't slosh around as much for your whole ride).


----------



## chad2102 (Jun 7, 2005)

*production model*

In 2002 the sugar 1s came with 2 clamps that fit a 30.9 seatpost designed to accomidate a bottle cage but who knows where to get them now but they do exist


----------



## diane (Sep 23, 2006)

I ride a 13" FS and the only water bottle spot is below the downtube - no way! During races I got tired of the camelback and even removed the saddlebag in favor of my back pockets.

My husband (Ironman triathlete) thoughtfully put a seatpost holder on my bike, not the Profile one but another similar (you'd think I'd remember the brand as I work at a shop!). Anyway, it worked great for 5 training rides. And a race pre-ride. On race day, I launched 2 water bottles in the first 1.5 miles. And got screamed at by fellow racers (I did stop for them and it's not like I meant to do that!).

I finally lost one in the weeds and never found it, and put the 2nd in my back pocket, not that I could reach it well in fast sections. I was constantly launching them on rides after that. Tighter cages meant I couldn't get the bottles in and out, otherwise they just wouldn't stay in.

The next thing he tried was clamping it to the top tube. While I have managed to move the bottle if I crash, it rarely comes out and I can take a peek at it from time to time. Pretty easy to get to, and a little cushier than the TT in case I slip off the pedals. 

I've removed it for winter training in favor of the camelback but will be going back to it for next summer.

Hope this helps.....

Diane


----------



## trail717 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Launched Water Bottles are a pain*

So if you go with the seat post mount and it's a problem you can use an angled bottle that is snuggled up a little into the tool bag, can still remove and replace without stopping, worked on the KPT race and numerous solo XC all day rides, never launched yet


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is another thread on the same topic with good info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212260

I halt the dreaded bottle launch with a velcro strap. I've also found I need to loctite the bolts on a seatpost mount cage. For some reason they shake loose.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

LyndaW said:


> Here is another thread on the same topic with good info:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212260


That thread mentions the wingnut hydration packs, but doesn't give much info on them. I've never used one myself, but I see them more and more often out on the trails and every time I ask about them the user is really enthusiastic about them. Much more comfortable than a standard backpack system apparently. Checking their website, they've got a minimalist version that might take the place of bottles without being too bulky.

http://www.wingnutgear.com/product_details.cfm?id=126


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

Hydrapack makes a nice pack. It is meant for racing, but it is great for trail riding also. The pack is small, aerodynamic, sits on the contour of your shoulders and has 4 pads that actually lift the pack off your back so you don't get so sweaty. Last year's product was called AS Race, this year I think it is called AS Team. I ride and race with it and think it is a great product if you are in the market for a water pack.


----------

